# Nicodica ! (Nicomon's 10K)



## KaRiNe_Fr

Voilà 10 000 posts au compteur de notre lapin préféré.
J'ai compris pourquoi elle écrit tant de posts : ils se multiplient ! 

Félicitations et moult bisettes, chère Nico !


----------



## Nicomon

Un gros merci à notre K préféré. Trop mignons, ces lapinots et leurs champignons. 

J'avoue que coup-là, j'avais remarqué le compteur.  Mais bon, à 7,15 posts par jour, ma « moyenne au clavier » (je peux pas vraiment dire au bâton )
n'est pas beaucoup plus élevée que la tienne. 

Une petite centaine encore... et tu me rejoins... si je cours pas trop vite.


----------



## Nanon

Il faut dire que Nico devant son ordinateur, c'est quelque chose !
Si tu détournes la tête de ton écran, tu pourras peut-être avoir quelques friandises... non, je veux dire quelques-unes de celles-ci... et dix mille gros bisous.


----------



## Punky Zoé

_   Bravo Nico !!!_   

(et en plus elle fait dans la dentelle )​


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Nanon. Je te laisse le bout de carotte... et je me prends la friandise. 

Pounquie, j'adore ce jeu de reconstitution de phrase.  Je crois bien avoir tout deviné, mais je laisse les autres jouer un peu. 

Sauf que... je fais pas toujours dans la dentelle. 

Merci à vous deux.


----------



## swift

Bravo Nico !!

On a dit de si belles choses ici... et tu les mérites toutes. 

Merci de ta présence, de partager ta (grande) collection de mots, expressions et citations, en grosses rations et sans cessation  c'est très sympa.

Et puis, je voulais également faire remarquer qu'il y a une nouvelle (petite pointe de) langue dans ton profil. Alors, voici un petit cadeau pour toi.  (J'espère que tu aimeras... vois-tu, tu m'as offert une voiture la fois dernière... )

Et le bonus : une expression costaricaine (pour ta collection) : _quemarse el coco_ veut dire la même chose que "se creuser la cervelle", sauf qu'en espagnol les lapins studieux brûlent leur tête.   

...

Oh !! Mais elle est où !!??


----------



## Nicomon

Merci José 

Je suis bien contente de mon petit livre, moi. Ça m'a rappelé la contine Pepito Conejo, que mon fils a apprise au jardin d'enfance. 

Enfin apprise... disons que lui et moi avons retenu la première ligne.  

Et bien sûr, j'ajoute l'expression à ma collection. 


Note : je n'aurais rien à faire d'une voiture... j'ai même pas de permis de conduire.


----------



## doinel

Et elle tombe toujours pile !!!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci dix mille fois pour toute ton aide, Nico. Félicitations.


----------



## chamyto

suivantes objectives , des otres 10 000 ! .
Mes felicitations .

Pardon pour mes fautes en FranÇais .


----------



## la grive solitaire

*10.000 Félicitations,Nico! ​* http://www.marlowesbooks.com/Bookimg4/008126.jpg​​


----------



## Nicomon

Youppi encore des cadeaux !

- doinel, à mon avis, mais t'as du rater quelques fils... il m'arrive de ne pas tomber pile. Mais comment t'as deviné que c'était moi, le lapin Duracel? 
- chamyto, je suis prête à relever le défi, mais il se peut que j'y mette plus de 4 ans 
- Charlie, c'est toujours un plaisir de suivre tes récits prof-élèves 
- la grive, je range vite ce classique bien en vue dans ma bibliothèque 

Merci à vous quatre !


----------



## Topsie

*Wow! She's the fastest bunny in the West!
*(I'm the slowest - late again as usual!)*
*


----------



## Nicomon

What's a few days and 60 little posts late? Given the different time zones, I'm the one who's always 6 hours plus behind. 

Thanks for passing by, Topsie.


----------



## Xence

Topsie said:


> (I'm the slowest - late again as usual!)*
> *


I'm slower than you, he he... 


Félicitations Nicomon ! 
Je constate que tu ne cesses de prendre du poids pour une (supposée) végétarienne...


----------



## Nicomon

Xence, je crois que tu m'as confondue avec mon cousin « Bouboule ». 
Moi, je suis une petite lapine au poil noir et blanc. 

Merci d'être passé.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congratulations, Nicole.
I was writing in French a note to Perhonorificus + I needed to translate I JUST REALIZED.  
On the APERCEVOIR thread, I came across your post + noticed you had passed the 10,000 mark.

It's funny, I'm still <1000 here on WR but >1000 on damngoons.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello GC, long time no talk...

You probably mean the I just realized thread. If so, then you know _apercevoir_ wouldn't be my first choice. 

Thanks for passing by before I reached 10,500.


----------



## GamblingCamel

if I recall correctly, you have a birthday approaching (mine was earlier this week) ...  Bonne fête!!! ...


----------



## Perhonorificus

gg_     _g
ggg\`\ /`/
gggg\ V /               
gggg/. .\       
ggg=\ T /=                  
gggg/ ^ \     
g{}/\\ //\
g__\ " " /__           
(____/^\____)
*BRAVO NICO!  
*


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Perho 

C'est gentil d'être passé, et je le trouve sympa, ce petit lapinot. 
J'espère que ta petite famille va bien. 


Thank you GC, and happy belated birthday to you. But boy, do they ever come by fast... I wish I could skip one at least every other year.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Nico, it used to be fun to watch you and P. debate the small points of the English language as if the future of civilization depended on a correct answer.   

At least, I still have one photo of the 2 of you.  I look at it often. :: visage triste: ::
http://www.sanrio.co.jp/english/characters/detail/vaudevilleduo/images/img_001.jpg


----------

